# 10 gallon



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I was thinking of having 4 white clouds and 4 zebra danios in a new 10 gallon planted tank I expect to set up soon. This would be after cycling, of course (with using one or two of the zebras for cycling). Would this be too many fish for a tank this size?


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

.....I should've added that I plan on some low light plants like crypt. wendtii, java ferns, and anubias.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would go with one large school (8-12) White Clouds, I'm not a big fan of Danio's plus one species of fish looks better in a smaller tank.

If from day one you also put a few fast growers in the tank, you will not have to worry about cycling the tank. Then you can remove them once the tank becomes established... See Cycling a planted tank.


----------



## bombastus (Apr 1, 2007)

It looks OK to me, you can even ad some shrimp if you like. A small HOB filter and heater would be nice. I understand you have some light as you plan to grow plants.
Good luck.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Sounds good to me too. Maybe look into the other species of danios... we have danio chopre and I love them! they're neon orange and feisty!


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

fishfan said:


> I was thinking of having 4 white clouds and 4 zebra danios in a new 10 gallon planted tank I expect to set up soon. This would be after cycling, of course (with using one or two of the zebras for cycling). Would this be too many fish for a tank this size?


I have a 10 gallon low tech tank with 
5 Harlequin Rasboras
4 Cardinals
3 other tetras? that I can't remember the name of  (silver gold with purple checkered stripe)
2 Amanos
1 Panda Cory - soon to have buddies

Filter is one HOB Aquaclear 20. I think it'll be OK as long as it's heavily planted.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

personally I would go for a single species tank, excluding shrimp or oto's.

I want to grow out my 20L and then get some small Rasboras.

I would like to try to breed them out but at first I just want to get them.


----------



## wakemenow (Jul 26, 2007)

Agreed. Keeping with one school of fish would probably be best. Harlequin Rasboras would be great. Glo-lite tetras and black neons are other options. A school of 8 white clouds plus a few shrimp and lots of plants would also look nice.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Zebra danios are fun, but they are just.........insane. I would definitely consider another species of danio or just have a nice big school of white clouds.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I actually enjoy Zebras. A ten is kind of small for these quick little fish but they are cheap and, even though it's not bright colors, the black and white is kinda neat.

Lots of them, as in ten or twenty, can be entertaining and a they are a neat critter to spend an evening watching.

The White Clouds are probably a better choice for what you have now. Next step is a twenty high or fifteen that you can load up with Zebras.

Avoid what we all have done by jamming as many different critters as will fit in a Ten. One species in a small tank can be great and is a smart move.


----------

